# Gaggia Classic conundrum!!!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, my 10 year old Gaggia Classic is not now really performing very well. I've probably not looked after it as well as I should have (sob sob!).

There is a deal on for a NEW Gaggia Classic and an MDF grinder with base station for just under £500.

Bearing in mind the criticism the new Gaggia Classic has received I wonder if I should still go for this combo or look further afield.

In the past I did use ESE pods (yes I know!) before rushing to catch the train to work but at weekends used the Classic as it should be.

And now I'm retired I would like to take my expresso making a bit more seriously as I have the time........but not too too seriously. I would hope to maintain it well but not sure about modifications or not.

For roughly £500 or so budget any ideas please for machine and grinder?

Would the new Gaggia and MDF be hard to beat for that price?

Cheers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£500 will get you a lot better than a 2015 classic and MDF.

Hit the sales section on here, pick up 2nd hand classic, look after it.

Also look at the grinders on here at the minute, there is a mignon for £200 still going, couple it with a classic, think there is one just reduced to £130, money left over for a pid also if you fancy it.

Oh yeah, look after you new machine, did i say that already?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For a budget of £500, you could do better than a MDF by buying second hand through the forum. Same goes for the Classic.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

As above, you can get refurbished old classics in great condition for £150 and have a lot left over for a much better grinder than the MDF. I'm not a huge fan of the base but can see the appeal. I would personally look at something else. Even a Rancilio Sylivia and grinder is in your budget.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would forget all about getting the new 2015 gaggia classic.

I have one and wouldnt recommend them to anyone.

If you are attached to your classic you may consider having it refurbished.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Why not get your existing 10 year old Gaggia Classic serviced and use the remainder of your budget on a grinder?

Mark


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive realised the OP is on an island in the Mediterranean.

It may present a problem getting it serviced, or postage costs \ concern about damage in transport may rule out this option.

Although if nicholasj felt up to the task himself I bet there are many tutorials on what to do


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive realised the OP is on an island in the Mediterranean.
> 
> It may present a problem getting it serviced, or postage costs \ concern about damage in transport may rule out this option.
> 
> Although if nicholasj felt up to the task himself I bet there are many tutorials on what to do


I'm not too knowledgeable about the internals of a Gaggia Classic. I would think that some parts are rather seized up. i would see if I could bring some life back into it though with some guidance.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> As above, you can get refurbished old classics in great condition for £150 and have a lot left over for a much better grinder than the MDF. I'm not a huge fan of the base but can see the appeal. I would personally look at something else. Even a Rancilio Sylivia and grinder is in your budget.


Thanks, I'm going to look at these options. Going to check out refurbishment and also the Rancilio Sylivia, which

I know gets good reports on here.


----------

